# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Reinitialiser un formulaire

## billout rm

Bonjour,
Je suis en Infopath 2003.
Aprs changement dans une zone de liste droulante, je modifie une grande partie de mes champs et je dois les rinitialiser (formulaire gnrique). Le temps de re-initialisation d'une grande partie des champs de mon formulaire est trop long!!! (j'ai vu un article du support Microsoft du fait que infopath garde l'historique des noeuds... ::roll::  ). 
Je voudrais,  chaque changement dans ma combo, pouvoir rinitialiser mon formulaire pour gagner du temps. Du genre le remettre  l'tat d'ouverture (sans le fermer bien-sr).

Pensez vous que cela est faisable?

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Donc enfaite tu veux plus que ton puisse utilisateur faire undo et redo ? Car c'est bien pour ca que Infopath garde l'historique des noeuds.

Mais en faite c'est quoi le but rinitialiser le form ou vider l'historique?

++

----------


## billout rm

Je pense que cela me permettrait de gagner du temps.
Car le temps de rinitialiser tous mes champs 1 par 1 est trs long (je dispose de pas mal de boucles) et je dois rinitialiser plusieurs champs "number" (ce qui est trs lourd et trs long, enfin au moins en C#).

Si tu veux, je mets 5 min  vider les champs de mon formulaire alors que je ne souhaite garder que 5 champs.
Donc autant vider mon formulaire pour reremplir les valeurs ensuite,  non?

Sinon je suis dans une impasse car le DOM ne va pas assez vite...

----------


## virgul

Regarde dans ce post y a une facon de faire :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=375374

++

Thierry

----------


## billout rm

Merci.
Je sais, c'est moi qui l'ai pos pke c'tait justement une alternative  mon problme...

Je trouve quand mme trs bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas de code permettant de rinitialiser tout le formulaire.
Et j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve rien!  :8O:

----------


## virgul

Dsol j'ai pas vu que c'tais la mme personne...

Je sais pas si tu as vu mais tu as un bouton dj prvu c'est le premier icone de la barre standard...

D'ailleurs si tu aurais un peu tudier la chose tu verrais que tu peux le faire dans les rgles (via l'ouverture d'un nouveau form et la fermeture de celui-ci)...

Et tu peux trs bien le faire en code en 2 ligne.




> Je trouve quand mme trs bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas de code permettant de rinitialiser tout le formulaire.
> Et j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve rien!


Et ca te sert  quoi de te plaindre? ca va en tout cas pas te faire avancer.... Commence a en avoir un peu marre de ces gens qui rale parce que y a pas un truc tous cuits pour chaque problme qu'il rencontre... 

La chose que tu veux faire n'est pas en accord avec les principes d'utilisation d'Infopath donc c'est normal que si tu veux tel ou telle chose en plus tu doive la dvelopper toi-mme...

----------


## billout rm

Dja, je n'ai pas pos cette question sans creuser un peu le sujet.
Et je ne faisais de rflexion sur le produit mais plutot sur le fait que je ne trouve pas de documentation sur ce cas la.




> D'ailleurs si tu aurais un peu tudier la chose tu verrais que tu peux le faire dans les rgles (via l'ouverture d'un nouveau form et la fermeture de celui-ci)...


Ensuite je sais que cela peut-tre fait par les rgles mais ce n'est pas adapt  mon cas...
Et tu peux trs bien le faire en code en 2 ligne.


C'est justement ces 2 lignes de code que je demande depuis le dbut!!!

Mais vu ta rponse, je ne t'en demanderais pas plus.

----------


## virgul

Mais justement c'est ce que j'essaye de t'expliquer...

Le but de Infopath:

ouvrir un formulaire le saisir l'envoyer, en ouvrir un autre saisir envoyer et ainsi de suite,....

Donc le code les deux lignes de code c'est aussi ca ouvrir une nouvelle occurence et fermer l'ancienne.

Infopath marche comme ca si tu veux faire autrement tu dois t'accomoder de la lenteur et de quelque souci de coding qui s'y rapporte.

Le message d'avant tais juste pour te remettre les pieds sur terre... Car il faut savoir que si tu veux faire autrement que comme c'est conseill faut que tu le fasse toi-mme et la doc est souvent inexistante...

Concernant la documentation laisse moi te poser une question:
Es-ce tu trouve toujours sur le net de la documentation tout faite sur tout les cas que tu code? 

Et merci d'viter  l'avenir les petites phrases assasine car tu ne seras de toute facon pas gagnant...

----------

